# Моделизм > Обсуждение моделей: Авиация >  Су-24  Стрим

## Евгений-de

Выставил  его на  показ в  недоделонном  виде  :Smile:

----------


## Д.Срибный

Впечатляет!
А что осталось доделать? По виду так практически закончен, ну, за исключением тонировки :)

----------


## kbv

Доброго...!
Выполнено очень аккуратно, правда мало фоток. Тем более если учесть, что это "Стрим"... Но и по предварительным фото видно, что вырисовывается симпатичная модель.
И всё-таки вы Евгений не расстаётесь с 72-ым масштабом. :Tongue:  Это отрадно. Творческих успехов! Жду завершения работы. Ну и, естественно, фотоотчёт.

----------


## AndyK

Очень приятственная модель! Вопрос традиционно по окраске/маркировке :-) 
Сия модель не конкретного прототипа? Если да - к чему липецкая эмблема? Если конкретно липецкого, что-то не помню там красных номеров с черной окантовкой.  Были сперва белые, потом красные с белой окантовкой.

----------


## Евгений-de

> Впечатляет!
> А что осталось доделать? По виду так практически закончен, ну, за исключением тонировки :)


Тонировать  пока  ненаучился ,  осталося  подвесить  КАБ 500 кр с  низу  . :Smile:

----------


## Евгений-de

> Доброго...!
> Выполнено очень аккуратно, правда мало фоток. Тем более если учесть, что это "Стрим"... Но и по предварительным фото видно, что вырисовывается симпатичная модель.
> И всё-таки вы Евгений не расстаётесь с 72-ым масштабом. Это отрадно. Творческих успехов! Жду завершения работы. Ну и, естественно, фотоотчёт.


Спосибо  !  конешно  нерастануся  с  1:72  :Smile:

----------


## Евгений-de

> Очень приятственная модель! Вопрос традиционно по окраске/маркировке :-) 
> Сия модель не конкретного прототипа? Если да - к чему липецкая эмблема? Если конкретно липецкого, что-то не помню там красных номеров с черной окантовкой.  Были сперва белые, потом красные с белой окантовкой.


Декаль  бела  испорчена  орегинал .  прешлось  другой  номер  наносить.

----------


## Евгений-de

Есче  пару  фоток

----------


## C-22

Хорошая модель.

Только если хотите чтобы все было правильно с подвеской вооружения (про копийность ракет я не говорю), то надо к Х-29Л вешать не Х-23, а АБ, РБК или КАБ-500Л. Не варианта подвески Х-23,29 и КАБ-500Кр вместе...

С уважением

----------


## Д.Срибный

Ну и расшивку надо бы выделить - ничего сложного в этом нет, а модель бы заиграла.

----------


## Евгений-de

попробую сделть  смыв  :Smile:

----------

